# Seasoning Containers



## chipmanbbq (Jan 9, 2017)

Anyone know where to get those big ~22oz seasoning containers? I'd like to buy a dozen empty ones to store my sausage seasonings and my google skills haven't been much help.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't know where to get them, but here's a tutorial on uploading photo's.

This way the photo will upload into your post instead of a jpeg link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125263/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

Go to Amazon and type in "seasoning containers" 

You'll find What you are looking for. The style you are looking at can be bought in plastic or glass. Usually 6 to a pack.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 9, 2017)

Or have a friend that can hook you up


----------



## chipmanbbq (Jan 9, 2017)

@SmokinAl

Yea it won't let me paste directly in the post on this machine. Probably something to do with being on a government computer. :P

@dirtsailer

I wasn't able to find any of the 22oz containers on Amazon.

Thanks anyways guys.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 9, 2017)

chipmanbbq said:


> Anyone know where to get those big ~22oz seasoning containers? I'd like to buy a dozen empty ones to store my sausage seasonings and my google skills haven't been much help.


Talk really nice to them, and they'll sell to you without a tax ID#

http://www.aaronpackaging.com/


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2017)

I found 16 oz. spice bottles.

https://www.uline.com/BL_757/Plastic-Spice-Jars

or 16 or 32 oz., but no 22 oz.

https://www.ebottles.com/showbottles-bottle-831-kw-SPICE_OBLONGS___PET_(size_in_fluid_ounces).htm

Al


----------



## chipmanbbq (Jan 9, 2017)

@SmokinAl

Awesome! Assuming those 32oz ones aren't too tall for my cabinets I think they will work just fine. Thank you VERY much!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 12, 2017)

https://www.containerandpackaging.com/item/B191

22 oz container, lids sold separately,  but very reasonable.


----------



## marctrees (Jan 14, 2017)

All contributors - Great job!

We always wash and keep awesome PET containers like from nuts and stuff, and use as canisters.

Crazy to throw them away.   Marc


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 14, 2017)

Try

www.containerstore.com


----------

